# MV Willowbank



## Jeff Partington (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is a photo of some of the Willowbank officers in Hamburg in September 1965 Perhaps someone could supply the names, memory not too good these days! Here is a starter-
L to R Sparks, Mick Junior Engineer from Hull,Me,Apprentice,George Electrician fron the North East.

Hope you can help out


----------



## dave TANTON (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi I'm dave TANTON late of various bank ships 2year voyage on Crestbank 66 67 any good or any one remember it Davo


----------



## dave TANTON (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re willow bank*

Hi there never sailed on her but was tied up along side in Glasgow and went to party on board with lots of nurses from local hospital became good friends with a dick Orr from Belfast top 3e sailed with him for 18 months on MV crestbank good chief e F handscombe had his wife with him ,all good lads but alas ships that passed in the night,any use to you I stayed at sea for 12 years approx .dave t


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

The electrician is George Locke - sailed with him on the Beaverbank in 1969.


----------

